# New year Vape resolutions for 2016



## Silver (31/12/15)

A year is a long time but here are my "vape goals" for 2016


To try sample lots of new delicious local juices. I am way behind here 
To properly test temp control.
To get a P67 (new Reo model) and maybe the O16 atty that haunts me
To refresh my battery fleet. Jeepers, thats going to cost a lot 
To continue helping my wife in all things vape related - as she continues on her journey
To help create a magical 2016 on ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## zadiac (31/12/15)

No resolutions. I never keep them anyway...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (31/12/15)

I always never achieve them, this coming year I will change my goals with a different strategy - if I don't achieve same, I will not feel that bad at all :


Eat more junk food
Get fatter

Discard my Reo and take up smoking
Don't touch water and drink more Oros

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RIEFY (31/12/15)

To quit vaping by the end of 2016

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

RIEFY said:


> To quit vaping by the end of 2016


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

I want to get to 15 juices I love.
Learn to use my DNA200.
Not miss a Vape Meet in 2016.
Get to a Vape Con in the USA.
Make sure ECIGSSA stays the awesome place and family it is and grow it even more!
Have a little more restraint when new tanks and devices come out.
Continue to share the gospel according to the Vape!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Excellent @Rob Fisher 

By the sounds of things, I think you will make it to 15 juices you like

But that second last goal.... Uhm.... Not so sure.... Hehe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> Excellent @Rob Fisher
> 
> By the sounds of things, I think you will make it to 15 juices you like
> 
> But that second last goal.... Uhm.... Not so sure.... Hehe



Hehehe... at least I will try a little restraint...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (31/12/15)

Vape Related:

1. Not sell my car/house/household-goods to fund my vape gear purchasing addiction
2. Convince my Mrs evolve from a Twisp Edge to something more decent
3. Vape 0mg joose (Already came down this year from 12mg to 3mg)
4. Steep my juice in advance (always running out last minute and needing to buy some; defeating the purpose of DIY)
5. Spend less time in the Classifieds of this forum

Not Vape Related:

1. Buy a jumping castle (not for my 2 kids, but for me - those things are awesome)
2. Not sell my car/house/household-goods to fund any sort of upcoming addiction
3. Go to the freakin gym and stop wasting the R500 a month (at least I took the first step to opening a contract right... right)

God forbid if something happens and I am unable to log onto this forum later, would like to wish each of you a very Happy and Blessed New Year. Dont drink/drip and drive.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## wiesbang (31/12/15)

Buy a brand spanking new Evic vtc mini 
Start to make my own juices
Try to convert the rest of my smoking friends... 1down this year

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Vape Related:
> 
> 1. Not sell my car/house/household-goods to fund my vape gear purchasing addiction
> 2. Convince my Mrs evolve from a Twisp Edge to something more decent
> ...



Lol, that's classic @Cespian
When you get it, you need to take a picture of you in the jumping castle with your vape gear!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, that's classic @Cespian
> When you get it, you need to take a picture of you in the jumping castle with your vape gear!



Haha, will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (31/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Haha, will do!


My brother has a jumping castle. Comes out for his kids birthdays etc. 
It's great fun.


----------



## Cespian (31/12/15)

Christos said:


> My brother has a jumping castle. Comes out for his kids birthdays etc.
> It's great fun.



Thats just the thing @Christos , My kids get enough fun on their birthdays. This jumping castle will be coming out on my birthday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (31/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Thats just the thing @Christos , My kids get enough fun on their birthdays. This jumping castle will be coming out on my birthday!


Just remember drinking and jumping is like dripping and driving. Dangerous.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (31/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I want to get to 15 juices I love.
> Learn to use my DNA200.
> Not miss a Vape Meet in 2016.
> Get to a Vape Con in the USA.
> ...


Perhaps we need a new thread to discuss the initial setup and configurations going forward with the rolo dna 200. We have a few enthusiasts with the dna 200 and we can all benefit from each others input thus assisting you in achieving one of your goals.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## acorn (31/12/15)

Buy less vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (31/12/15)

acorn said:


> Buy less vape gear
> View attachment 42115


Agreed. We need to stop this madness called buying less vape gear. Saying no to new gear is like refusing sex.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (31/12/15)

Christos said:


> Agreed. We need to stop this madness called buying less vape gear. Saying no to new gear is like refusing sex.



Sorry dude, saying no to new vape gear is like saying no to new vape gear. Sex is like so mediocre now. 

(Ok, I'm lying, but not really lying )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (31/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Sorry dude, saying no to new vape gear is like saying no to new vape gear. Sex is like so mediocre now.
> 
> (Ok, I'm lying, but not really lying )


Sex mediocre coming from the man who wants a jumping castle? 
I forsee a new movie coming out called the bouncy house XXX.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## VapeDude (31/12/15)

Get my wife, dad and brother to start vaping. I converted 5 people in 2015

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Pixstar (31/12/15)

- Get SWAMBO off the stinkies
- Spend less on vaping lol
- Be more positive by:
- Avoiding the news, especially local politics...and sports
- Add something new to the business

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/12/15)

I would like to try more local brands.
Come up with at least two killer DIY tobaccos.
Rebuild my Reo to raw tumbled.
Get the new Reo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deckie (31/12/15)

2016.......

* Cut down buying Vape Gear by 90%
* Perfect my DIY
* Have a more positive outlook on life - S..... Happens, if it's not 1 thing it'll be another thing 
* Get out more and experience the 1 thing that's free ... life 

Wishing you all the best that life may offer in 2016. Be safe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Sorry dude, saying no to new vape gear is like saying no to new vape gear. Sex is like so mediocre now.
> 
> (Ok, I'm lying, but not really lying )



Having been single for almost 4 years, I'm starting to feel like a high school student again, I wasn't getting any back then either. So my only goal for 2016 is to get laid

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## wiesbang (31/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Having been single for almost 4 years, I'm starting to feel like a high school student again, I wasn't getting any back then either. So my only goal for 2016 is to get laid


I beat you... and not proud of it *sigh* going for 6years single

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (31/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Having been single for almost 4 years, I'm starting to feel like a high school student again, I wasn't getting any back then either. So my only goal for 2016 is to get laid






Dude, I am sure everyone on this forum (especially the guys) will be making a lot of prayers for your Goal to come true. Godspeed!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (31/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> I beat you... and not proud of it *sigh* going for 6years single



My reply to @Viper_SA is applies to you too! 

And if all else fails, Oculus Rift will be releasing soon and I'm sure there will be ability to create a virtual spouse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I would like to try more local brands.
> Come up with at least two killer DIY tobaccos.
> Rebuild my Reo to raw tumbled.
> Get the new Reo.
> ...




@r0gue z0mbie - when you come up with those killer tobaccoes - please, please let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (31/12/15)

@


Silver said:


> A year is a long time but here are my "vape goals" for 2016
> 
> 
> To try sample lots of new delicious local juices. I am way behind here
> ...


@Silver, some truly nice new year resolutions. Already pre order my p67 and wait for you guys to order the OL16s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/12/15)

I dont do _New Year Resolutions_, I figure if something is important enough to require a resolution, its best to tackle it right now instead of waiting another 360 odd days before you address it, nail biting, smoking etc.
Except for procrastination, that I'll put off till next year.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (31/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> I dont do _New Year Resolutions_, I figure if something is important enough to require a resolution, its best to tackle it right now instead of waiting another 360 odd days before you address it, nail biting, smoking etc.
> *Except for procrastination, that I'll put off till next year.*



Sorry dude, I'm stealing that joke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> @r0gue z0mbie - when you come up with those killer tobaccoes - please, please let me know


Of coarse...

I'm having fairly decent results with FA Virginia as a base, so hopefully my first good one shouldn't be to far away ☺

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> @r0gue z0mbie - when you come up with those killer tobaccoes - please, please let me know


Get in the line!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Andre said:


> Get in the line!



Ok sorry @Andre - 

@r0gue z0mbie - let them go to Koringberg first - if they pass that test - then send them my way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (31/12/15)

1. Get a backup mod (I think I have found one I want)
2. start playing with diy
3. Get more friends converted to vaping
4. Enjoy the journey and learn as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (31/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> I dont do _New Year Resolutions_, I figure if something is important enough to require a resolution, its best to tackle it right now instead of waiting another 360 odd days before you address it, nail biting, smoking etc.
> Except for procrastination, that I'll put off till next year.


I totally agree. Live in the moment and be present.
Quoting a old Greek philosopher man know thyself or in Latin temet noster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

